# My Easter line-up



## chaspope (Apr 3, 2012)

So usually for Easter I stick to the usual. Rack or leg of lamb, rosemary red potatoes, bla bla bla. Well this year my girlfriend and I are hosting her family. So I'm switching it up. 

Brisket
Smoked Ham
Smoked beans (plus I have 3 pounds if ends from making bacon to put in them. 
Smoked jalapeño creamed corn (I've need made this, so I was hoping for some pointers. 
Spinach salad with a bacon vinegrette. 
Fresh fruits (depending what's at the store and looks good)
Apple crisp w/homemade cinnamon ice cream. 

So for the jalapeño corn, I have been wondering what would work better, canned, or frozen corn. I was thinking the frozen would hold up better since the called has already been cooked one in the can. Plus cream cheese, heavy cream, butter, fresh jalapeño, and some of my rub. Am I missing anything?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2012)

Try this link for some amazing creamed corn and add the jalopeno's to it 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94831/smoked-cream-style-corn


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 3, 2012)

Sounds pretty darn good. Don't know about the corn cause I do not like creamed corn. Try apple pear crisp...with ice cream and/or butter caramel sauce...oh my it's heaven. If you want the recipes for the apple pear crisp and caramel just let me know and I'll post.


----------



## chaspope (Apr 3, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Sounds pretty darn good. Don't know about the corn cause I do not like creamed corn. Try apple pear crisp...with ice cream and/or butter caramel sauce...oh my it's heaven. If you want the recipes for the apple pear crisp and caramel just let me know and I'll post.




Yeah lets see it, it sounds amazing.


----------



## lilwren (Apr 4, 2012)

just read the creamed corn thread .. OMG i want some now! 

if you put jalapenos in it and then put the skillet into the smoker for a few hours will it be smoky tasting or ruin it?  anyone tried it?

bacon grease are good.  i have tons of different rendered fats in the freezer ... if it kills me at least i'll die happy.


----------

